# Trunk lid reveal



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey gang, I've been working on the 64 GTO and I've run into something that I've never really dealt with before. 

The rear window deck/trunk filler is sitting about a 1/4" lower then the trunk lid in the center and it goes down to normal at the trunk corners. the trunk lid is in perfect condition so I'm guessing someone had excessive weight on the rear deck area that caused it to drop down. I've got a small jack in there now and it lifts up easily to the right spot, but how would I go about getting it to stay there? Do i jack it up beyond level and hope it settles down correctly? I've never had this problem on a build.

Here is how it is at the moment. the reveal is great with the jack in place. lol


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

If it were mine, I'd do exactly what you're proposing. A little bit at a time and sneak up on it.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks! It did end up working out perfectly. I just had to go beyond the flush point so that it would relax down to the proper level.


----------

